# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام نكات نكت المكلخين...وماشي شغلي الا متو بالضحك.....ههههه

## mohamed73

جوج رجال تلاقاو ف القهوة.الأول سول التاني: مجوج؟قال ليه: اه، مجوج بمرا.قال ليه لاخور: علاش عمرك شفتي شي واحد مجوج براجلقال ليه: اهقال ليه لاخور: شكون؟قال ليه: ختي.
**************************
هادو واحد الرباعة طالعين فطاكسي وما معاهم حتى ريال، اتفقوا يهربوا بالزربة مني يوقف الطاكسي.فعلا، ملي وقفات الطوموبيل، حلوا البيبان دغية وبدوا يجريو ورجليهم تضرب ضهورهم.دخلو لواحد العمارة، وطلعوا أول إطاج، تاني إطاج، تالت إطاج، حتى وصلوا للسطاح. تخباو فالضلام وبقاو شي نص ساعة لا حس لا نفس.شوية واحد فيهم نغز اللي حداه وقال ليه: ما عرفتش أشنو طرا بالشيفور!قال ليه لاخور: راني أنا الشيفور، ها العار قولوا لي أشنو واقع.
****************************
واحد المكلخ مشى يشري صباط.سولو مول المحل: شحال كتلبس ف رجليك؟قال ليه المكلخ: جوج فردات.
************************************************
هادا واحد مكلخ عندو شي فلوس وبغى يخبيهمناض حفر حفرة ف الجردة، خباهم تما، ودار فوق الحفرة بلاكة كتب فيها: هنا ما كاينينش الفلوسشوية جا خوه، بانت ليه البلاكة، جبد الفلوس خداهم، ودار بلاكة كتب فيها: راه ماشي خوك اللي خدا ليك الفلوس.
****************************
واحد الراجل سرفق ولدو، قال ليه: ياك قلت ليك فيقني مع الربعة، راه الستة هاديقال ليه ولدو: والله إيلا جيت نفيقك ولكن لقيتك ناعس
*************************************************
واحد مكلخ دخل واحد المحل ديال التحف، وهرس واحد ال?ازمول المحل كعى، قال ليه: أشنو درتي؟ راه هادا من القرن التامن عشرقال ليه المكلخ: أووووف تخلعت، يسحابلي واش جديد
**********************************
واحد تلقى ليه شفار وقال ليه : ارا التلفون ديالك
قال ليه لاخر : قيد عندك066.12....
*******************************************
واحد المكلخ بدا يتفلسلف، قال لصاحبو
ما تعطينيش بيضة، ولكن علمني كيفاش نبيض
***************************************
هادا واحد المكلخ ما بقاش كينعسش ف الليل
سولوه : علاش كتبقى فايق الليل الكامل ؟
قال ليهم المكلخ : بغيت نعرف شكون هاد الحمار اللي ديما كيعنكش ليا ف شعري
****************************************
واحد البنت ديما كيصدعها واحد الولد ف التليفون
البنت كعات بزاف و ناضت بدلات النمرة
ومن بعد عيطات للولد وقالت ليه المكلخة : صافي راه بدلت النمرة ديالي، أ الحمار
قال ليها المكلخ : غادي نجبد نمرتك غادي نجبدها، واخا من تحت الأرض
*****************************************
واحد مكلخ مشى عند طبيب نفساني وقال ليه : دكتور، كتجيني واحد الحالة فشكل
كنهدر مع الناس وما كنشوفهومش
قال ليه الطبيب: وإيمتا كتجيك هاد الحالة ؟
قال ليه المكلخ : ملي كنهدر ف التلفون
*******************************************
هادو رباعة ديال المكلخين عندهم حفرة فالحومة، ناضوا تجمعو باش يلقاو شي حل
قال ليهم واحد: نديروا شي فرملي ف الحفرة، باش اللي طاح فيها يداويه ف البلاصة
قال ليهم واحد اخر: لا نجيبو لابيلانص حدا الحفرة، باش اللي طاح نديوه فيساع للسبيطار
هدر واحد اخر: نريبوا داك السبيطار، ونبنيو واحد اخر
ناض واحد قال ليهم: وا لا! خاصنا نسدو هاديك الحفرة...
ونحفروا وحدة أخرى قدام السبيطار
************************************

----------


## امير الصمت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يا محمد .....نكت مغربية 100/100

----------


## rzouga

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بارك الله فيك*

----------

